
iPhone 3G Launch Date Confirmed - rockstar9
http://gizmodo.com/391960/iphone-3g-launch-date-confirmed
======
damon
Let's see... no vacation for at&t employees in june, iphones out of stock in
apple online, multiple country deals signed in past few weeks, iphone sdk
nearing beta end... You'll see the 3G iphone on the 9th. What interests me any
new hardware it will have (gps, better camera, another camera (iChat?), ...)

------
tbeseda
Still unconfirmed and generally inaccurate. Even if Steve shows it off on the
9th, it will not be available immediately. Though... Apple stores are out of
stock... so, who knows?

~~~
modoc
It's pretty confirmed:) The folks that run AT&T's websites are being told to
prepare for the 9th. I personally can't wait.

